# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی >  بررسی الگوریتم DES (مقاله)

## Vahid_Nasiri

DES Algo

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

اگر دوست داشتید چند روزی دچار روان پریشی بشید(!) می تونید بر مبنای مقاله فوق این الگوریتم رو به صورت یک برنامه پیاده سازی کنید .

نمونه ی پیاده سازی شده ی من برای تست :

DES Calculator

----------


## mahdie

سلام آقا وحید،با تشکر از برنامه بسیار جالب شما .یه سوال چرا در برنامه شما ورودی وکلید به صورت hex است واگر ممکن است source برنامه را هم برای من بفرستید.ممنون

----------


## Nima NT

مقاله جالبی بود ، خیلی ازش استفاده کردم ول راستش آخر نفهمیدم که چی به چی شد ؟!

----------


## samprp

سلام



> مقاله جالبی بود ، خیلی ازش استفاده کردم


با توجه به این که شما اخیرا ازش استفاده کردید می شه اینو همین جا بزارید چون من یکی که نتوستم از سایت مقصد دانلودش کنم . مثه اینکه حذف شده بود. 
ممنان می شم .

----------


## hadisalahi2

من هم نتونستم دانلودش کنم

----------


## strongxxx

بيا اينم مقاله  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## reyhane.gh

میشه لطفا  کد این الگوریتم des رو بذارید؟ من نتونستم دانلود کنم و شدیدن هم احتیاج دارم. ممنون.

----------


## rm.rebeka

> اگر دوست داشتید چند روزی دچار روان پریشی بشید(!) می تونید بر مبنای مقاله فوق این الگوریتم رو به صورت یک برنامه پیاده سازی کنید .
> 
> نمونه ی پیاده سازی شده ی من برای تست :
> 
> DES Calculator


سلام
من این نمونه پیاده سازی شده رو نمی تونم دانلود کنم , میشه دوباره بزارید؟ ممنون میشم.
فقط یه برنامه ای می خوام که الگوریتم des رو پیاده سازی کرده باشه.

----------


## Nima NT

پیاده سازی الگوریتم DES به زبان پاسکال.

----------


## lohesade

سلام دوستان کسی مقاله در باره 3des داره اگه داره لطفا به ایمیل من lohesade@yahoo.com و یا اینجا ارسال کنه
ممنون میشم

----------


## noroozifar

کسی اینجا الگوریتم پیاده سازی شده DES به زبان سی شارپ نداره یا زبان سی

----------


## hepL3r

> کسی اینجا الگوریتم پیاده سازی شده DES به زبان سی شارپ نداره یا زبان سی


 Google !!! :|
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...vs.110%29.aspx

----------

